# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Remato!!!! INSECTICIDA WESTMYL 90 (Methomyl 90%)

## Carlos_Medrano

Buenas con todos los amigos de este foro.
En esta oportunidad quiero vender un saldo de 10 cajones de westmyl 90 (Methomyl 90%) adecuado para la spodoptera , heliothis (gusanos minadores, de guía hojas y frutos, cogolleros, etc.)  
En cada cajón viene 10 cajitas y estas a su vez traen 10 sobres de 100 gramos cada uno. Es decir por cajón hay 100 sobres. 
Remato los 10 cajones a 8000 soles (hago envió a provincias gratis). Cualquier duda hacer sus preguntas en el foro. Y/o llamarme al rpm 971335012. (Numeral adelante.) Gracias , saludos.  IMG_20140930_163335171.jpgIMG_20140930_163354008.jpgIMG_20140930_163403551.jpg22.jpgwes 1.jpgTemas similares: Extracto de aji como insecticida natural Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica MOCHILA FUMIGADORA FUMIGADOR MOTOFUMIGADOR AGRICOLA MOTOR GASOLINA GASOLINERO MOTORIZADA PULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA FUMIGACION HERBICIDA PLAGICIDA INSECTICIDA CONTROL PLAGA HIERBA MALA STIHL SOLO PERU Es  el methomyl   sistemico?? Remato Uvas Red Globe de Exportación

----------


## lugarte

fecha de vencimiento del lote?

----------


## Carlos_Medrano

vence en abril del 2015 amigo.

----------

